# ISPConfig3 und mysql prefix



## nach (7. Dez. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mich interessiert, ob ISPConfig3 auch einen Prefix für die Datenbanken verwendet. Ich konnte bis jetzt nur finden, dass dies bei Shell-Accounts und FTP-Accounts (noch) nicht der Fall ist. 

Grüße & vielen Dank,
Nico


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2008)

ISPConfig 3 hat auch noch keinen Prefix für mysql Datenbanken.


----------

